# Test E and Tren E 10 week cycle



## CaptMushroomTip (Jul 2, 2016)

stats first of all, 202lbs body weight, roughly 15% bodyfat, 5ft11 height and been lifting 8 years

okay so here goes, ive done 2 cycles before, first dianabol and Test E for 12 weeks with 8 weeks pct then i did a 10 week cycle of Test E and Tren E at 600 and 500, BUT what im wondering now is would i see good results from running test at 250 per week and tren at 200 per week, i did well on my other cycles but im quite receptive to compounds and i actually didnt get many sides from tren im a bit weird like that, dianabol hates me but tren seems like it loves me, although it is a little pricey for legit stuff so i was wondering if that dose would be effective as i can run a 10 week cycle with pct for under £200 at that, any thoughts/ opinions/ experiences are welcomed even negative i guess


----------

